# is my tank considered overstocked?



## killjoy391 (Jun 6, 2007)

i have a clownfish, firefish, 7 small hermit crabs, 1 small snail, 1 cleaner shrimp, and a chocolate chip starfish. all this is in a 12 gal. nano.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

I would get rid of the chocolate chip star fish. I have 2 clowns, a fire fish, many hermits and snails and a peppermint shrimp in a 14 gallon.


----------



## killjoy391 (Jun 6, 2007)

how were u able to get the clowns to be ok with the firefish? my clown keeps the firefish in the back of the tank. he only comes out to eat. other than at feeding time the clown chases him off.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

all fish are different. they were added at the same time so it reduced aggresstion. if your clown was there first he may not be friendly to other fish.


----------

